# Slowing down an old Sears



## TominDallas (Aug 4, 2015)

I have a 65 Sears Custom which my father has used for tilling. It's been mine now for a couple of years but it was just too fast, even in first gear. I installed a new engine and went through the transaxle. I was very surprised that on such an old lawn tractor which has been pretty much constantly used, nothing inside showed any real wear to speak of. The bearing on the input shaft was just a little sloppy, but at fifty years old that ain't bad. I was able to get it back to brand new performance for about $30. It had as large a pulley as would fit on the input and a 2" pulley on the engine.. Just still too fast to till the garden. I made a jackshaft with about a 2:1 ratio. I can idle the engine down and still have plenty of torque and governor action.


----------

